# Urgent Pricing question



## Matt Prince (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi there, some clients of ours recently gave photos of ours to a commercial blog without our permission. Aware of the mistake, the company owning the blog wants to make it right but it's up to me to send the invoice and decide what's fair to charge. They used 2 photos in the article and there was an accompanying video that had 4 of our photos featured that has had over a quarter of a million views. What's a fair asking price, specifically for a video with that many views? Any one have any advice in this matter? I want to be reasonable but don't want to sell ourselves short. Thank you!


----------



## jeffW (Jan 12, 2018)

Why not go to Getty price out some b-roll video clips using the industry that pertains to the company?

250,000 views?  That has to be a rather large encompassing company to gain that many views right off the bat?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2018)

What would you have charged the company if they had approached you for the use of the images?  Take that amount, knock off a good discount since it was accidental, and they're playing fair... job done.


----------

